# New Band Teacher Thrown into teaching Technical Theatre



## Fireguy551

So my buddy is a Band teacher and his district, in their infinite wisdom decided to force the band teacher to also teach technical theater and be the TD for the high school shows. Naturally he is freaking out and realized today that he is way in over his head. I work for a Broadway house so naturally he views me as being the expert in teaching technical theater and so now I am here asking for help. 

Does anyone know of any websites or literature that would help him get a grasp on things? 

I am going over to his school this weekend to show him how to use the fly system light board (assuming is a normal brand) and sound board (assuming its an analog console).

From what I understand he is in charge of building the shows and teaching a tech class where they try to build the sets. He is also in charge of maintenance and all the equipment as well as teaching students use them for the shows.

This weekend I am going to show him all the safety stuff I can think of as well as help him start making rules for using the equipment.

As far as curriculum I know nothing and I haven't worked with anyone ages 14-18 in a shop ever so I am in over my head there and any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Robby


----------



## LekoBoy

Why not tell your buddy about this place?


----------



## Fireguy551

LekoBoy said:


> Why not tell your buddy about this place?



Oh he will be forced to


----------



## Hughesie

Its the fly system and basiclly all the OH&S that scares me, is there anywhere near him that does short courses in OH&S, something like that would be benficial and although your experience is fantastic for teaching the basics its the fear your going to walk away and remember that you have forgotten to tell him something that seems so basic that would help him so much and may save lives.

Example for counterweight fly system, if your flying something and one of the ropes is lose you have a weight problem in the cradle.

_THIS IS ONLY AN EXAMPLE, PLEASE DO NOT USE THIS EXAMPLE AS INSTRUCTION, I AM NOT TEACHING YOU HOW TO OPERATE A COUNTERWEIGHT FLY SYSTEM I AM OFFERING ONLY AN EXAMPLE. THIS INFOMATION MAY NOT RELATE TO YOUR SITUATION SO DON'T TAKE MY WORD AS LAW._

Ah, that should cover it


----------



## Marius

Tell him to get a copy of Theatrical Design and Production, by J. Michael Gillette and The Backstage Handbook stat!


----------



## waynehoskins

Oh wow, how fun!

Teach him the basic principles, give him some good reference material, point him here.

I'd probably spend more time doing hands-on safety stuff like how to work the counterweight system and the tablesaw. The rest is moderately trivial.

Good luck!


----------



## jwl868

My thoughts:

1. Get a book or two (or three or four) about technical theater. (Technical Theater for Nontechnical People by Campbell would be a good start to get a broad picture. Then, get some of the Stagecraft Handbooks.)

2. Get organized – figure out what you know and what you don’t know (and remember that there will be many things that fall into the category of “what you don’t know you don’t know”). The divisions on the CB board are a good place to start, but you’ll also need rigging, costumes, and makeup. Safety is an issue and is embedded in each of the disciplines. 

3. Seek help – maybe the students know what they are doing. There may be other teachers in the school that can help, or teachers in the lower schools. (There is the issue of compensation and contracts, but there should be some way to manage that.) Also, if he’s doing the technical side, there must be someone doing the acting side and/or directing. Maybe that person has technical experience.

4. Look around and get familiar with the place. Find out what the equipment is, how it works, when the last time it was maintained, are there manuals,…. 

5. The light at the end of the tunnel may be a locomotive. Ninety percent of everything is below the water.


Joe


----------



## waynehoskins

jwl868 said:


> There may be other teachers in the school that can help, or teachers in the lower schools. (There is the issue of compensation and contracts, but there should be some way to manage that.) Also, if he’s doing the technical side, there must be someone doing the acting side and/or directing. Maybe that person has technical experience.



Good point. Surely somebody's been doing this before now, in some capacity. Maybe figure out who that is, and get them in on it.


----------



## themuzicman

Just make sure he lets his student's know that he is no credible expert on any of it...

I would hate for the high schoolers to think his word is THE word. I've been in that position, and it is very misleading for kids to think they know it all, when an amateur has been teaching them.

Good luck to him though, massive undertaking.


----------



## Sayen

How involved and long term is the arrangement? Is this something he should start learning about, or just a temporary survival situation for the school?

All of the books listed so far are good resources.

A great resource is Stagecraft 1, A complete Guide to Backstage Work by William H. Lord. Basic forms and an overview of technical theater.

For rigging, the Stage Rigging Handbook by Jay Glerum is good. It won't really teach him rigging, but he'll understand what he's looking at in a counterweight system.

A great beginners audio and lighting textbook is Scene Design and Stage Lighting, by Parker and Wolf.

I thought I had some other basic resources, but I can't find them in my office, which means students have scampered off with them.

A great starting tip might be to remember that every production doesn't need to be a full Broadway show. If rigging is new to him, then he doesn't need to fly anything. Just set the proper weights for a rep plot (nice wash over the stage) and curtains, and keep it simple and don't mess with it for the time being. Minimalist sets can be just as effective as giant constructions, and they're much safer if he doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## LightStud

_Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Stage Lighting*_


_
*in One Easy Website_

The Lighting Library Caution, there are certain inaccuracies, but perfectly acceptable for the High School level. 

Teach SAFETY FIRST!


----------



## Fireguy551

waynehoskins said:


> Good point. Surely somebody's been doing this before now, in some capacity. Maybe figure out who that is, and get them in on it.



I am planning on getting the shop teacher to help him with the tool situation. Hopefully the director knows some tech theatre but considering she is an english teacher I am not hopeful.


----------



## Van

I'd be perfectly willing to quit my job and come teach right about now.....
No Seriously, tell him to get his butt on here. There are a lot of us willing to give guidance and support. I think the books outlined so far have been great, I'm a huge fan of Parker and Wolf's _Scene design and stage lighting_
That being said there is no way he's going to be 100% ready for teaching and performing Stagecraft it took me three months to put together a syllabus for a summer camp stagecraft class, 'course I'm not a teacher either. It may be cheesy, but he might want to either, put an ad on Craigs List to see if a local stagehand , or a Retired TD might be willing to come in and help continue his education after you've given him the initial info, you'd be amazed what some of us will do for a pizza.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Here's a site designed by a HS teacher: Stage Design & Technology Seminars, also the home of HSTech.org - Home. He has a lot of getting started type of advice. I agree that you should recommend CB since there is a lot of professional experience of all levels here with everyone willing to share. Also, with the great number of HS or recently graduated HS students on this forum, they will be able to advise on the ins and outs of their respective programs.

My biggest suggestion is to advise him what not to do, or at least avoid until he has proper training. What you don't know in theater can kill (or seriously injure) you or someone else. His administrators don't understand that (I won't go into my dislike for educational structure at this time). He can accomplish quite a lot without flying pieces or anything exceptionally dangerous. 

Seriously, get him on this board and start asking questions!


----------



## cdub260

This situation reminds me of a something similar I encountered while working for a community college here in Southern California. Before I started there they had an Interior Design program which they cancelled. A tenured teacher in that program was transfered to the Theatre Department as the Technical Director/Stage Craft instructor. More than a decade later, she still holds this position. Fortunately for both her and her students she has an excellent resource in the department's Master Carpenter, an old friend of mine from my high school days.

I don't know if this is a viable solution in this situation, but if your friend could convince the powers that be at his school to hire a part time assistant with a background in technical theatre, it might solve at least some of the issues that result from his lack of knowledge.


----------



## mixmaster

My first theater instructor was a German teacher. He volunteered for the post when he heard they were going to assign a maintenance guy to it. At least he had some knowledge of theatre as an actor though. I doubt it's your job but is there a way you or someone can go there and work a couple of shows with him? All the books in the world don't help when there is 2.5K squealing in the house. At that point he will need a warm body and more experienced mind to help him though. Heck, even with experience in the industry, it was nice to have someone around who new the rigs my first week here.


----------



## averyfrix

hmmmmm


----------



## tech2000

It just seems like it would be a huge liability to have an untrained person (even though he is a teacher, in this case of band and now theater tech) to be running the theater and teaching the technical side of theater. If he doesn't have training in this area, its a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## ruinexplorer

tech2000 said:


> It just seems like it would be a huge liability to have an untrained person (even though he is a teacher, in this case of band and now theater tech) to be running the theater and teaching the technical side of theater. If he doesn't have training in this area, its a lawsuit waiting to happen.




Have him get a copy of this Welcome to Risk International Publishing, home of the Theater Health and Safety Book!.


----------



## loki

Someone said see if the students know what their on about, This is a good idea, i know at our school only the students know anything about sound and lighting (Me being sound Raktor being lighting) The teachers at our school know next to nothing (and what they know is normaly wrong, out of date or not the way we wanted to do things )

So yeh, the students can be a huge asset to him, you will probobly find some have decent (highschool standard) sound and lighting knowledge


----------



## tenor_singer

Is your friend certified to teach this area? I can't believe that a school district would have somebody teaching outside of their certification area... especially something as kid-dangerous as technical theater. If he/she isn't, it definately violates NCLB's "highly qualified" standard.

I'd have him look into this.


----------



## What Rigger?

TS, you better believe a school district would do something like this. See, it breaks down like this:
WE all here get it. We mostly all have a clue about safety, quality control, etc...and generally 'doing it right'.

These are qualities that, when it comes to the arts, most school districts couldn't give two sh*ts about and don't care to know if they're right or wrong. It's just 'the drama kids', right? Lights, sound, sets, just magically appear and "by the way- what do you mean by 'rigging'? What could possibly happen?"

Football? They get it. Basketball, too. But theater? Well, that's just 'the auditorium'. It's for plays, but mostly it's for detention or study hall.

And if you wanna see a school district without a clue, Long Beach's very own, LB Unified. Google what exploded when one school stupidly tried to get rid of the girls gymnastics program. (Title IX, beeyotches, Title IX) You REALLY think they understand what goes on onstage? Wilson High broke law on gym decision, judge rules - Press-Telegram


----------



## Sayen

tenor_singer said:


> Is your friend certified to teach this area? I can't believe that a school district would have somebody teaching outside of their certification area... especially something as kid-dangerous as technical theater. If he/she isn't, it definately violates NCLB's "highly qualified" standard.
> 
> I'd have him look into this.


Most states don't have a special qualification area for either theater or art, and especially technical theater. My degree in theater ed. didn't even require technical theater outside of a basic shop class. There are some odd provisions that vary by state for qualifying teachers in grey areas. There's also no exit exam for the arts in the US, which lowers the need for qualified teachers.

Which doesn't justify it. But, if they did require it, they'd have to fund it, and no district/state wants to fully fund theater.

I still honestly think the best bet is to go minimalist. Take _Our Town_ - still a popular play, and requires virtually no set, and many shows can be adapted to the same style. Hang a rep. plot, and don't do more than you have to, until you learn what you're doing.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Check out ISETSA | Global Health and Safety Network - Littleton, CO. Though the site hasn't been maintained, it has some great links. All the teacher types on this board should contact them to try to help them out for the benefit of all our students (my opinion). Dr. Doom is great at what he does (maybe the district could bring him in to make sure everything is safe since this teacher doesn't have the experience himself).


----------



## BlueGlow

Hi,
My name is Craig, Im a Music ed. major and I also work for the school theatre and I was just wondering what this guys music side workload is? Does he just have one band or a whole music department to pretty much run? etc... Im pretty sure both my music ed. teachers and my boss will get a kick out of this.

Craig


----------



## Fireguy551

Wow, lots of replies, thanks everyone! He is up and running and things are going pretty well, all things considered. He sent all of his students to the shop teachers class for the first 2 weeks when they were doing safety and testing on all the tools. That was an awesome idea. I went in a couple weeks later on a weekend with 8 or so of his theater students and we cleaned and gutted the place and hung a rep plot (as much of one as I could anyway). He is still way overwhelmed but coping i guess. I am sure I will get asked to come help as they get closer to the production.

To answer Blueglow's question: He is in a 5a School and is currently marching 80 winds (add in colorguard and percussion), has wind symphony (Higher) Symphonic Band (Middle) and Concert Band (Lowest) ensembles. He also has a big band ensemble. Theater makes his 6th class. He wants to add a 2nd jazz ensemble but that would mean giving up his planning period. So ya pretty much a full time High school director with theater thrown in.

It's funny because I used to tell the director of bands at the university I was TD for that they should force music ed students to take a technical theater class. He said he woudl love to but Music Ed is already a 5 year degree and they students have no time already. My girlfriend is director of bands for a christian school (Middle school and high school) who got 2 degrees (Piano performance and Music Ed). From dating her I totally know that Music Ed students are way busy but I think that it would help them appreciate what happens backstage. My friend in the crappy situation has asked me 3 or 4 times why he never learned any of this stuff in college. Funny stuff.


----------



## Sayen

Fireguy551 said:


> It's funny because I used to tell the director of bands at the university I was TD for that they should force music ed students to take a technical theater class.


Great advice, and I recommend it to folks on both sides of the fence. Technicians are a lot more understanding of the actors after they've been in the lights, and performers tend to be much more respectful after they've done a stint backstage.


----------



## Tex

I've used this video series in the past to begin units. It can be used to teach an entire course if needed. It will take your band director by the hand and lead him through the course. He'll learn a great deal as well!
Interactive Educational Video


----------



## TimmyP1955

Sounds like they want this guy to work 24/7. The first thing he should do is take a copy of his contract (if he has one) to meetings with the local teacher's union and labor board, to see if the school is violating his contract, labor laws, or both.


----------



## Tex

TimmyP1955 said:


> Sounds like they want this guy to work 24/7. The first thing he should do is take a copy of his contract (if he has one) to meetings with the local teacher's union and labor board, to see if the school is violating his contract, labor laws, or both.


As long as he is not asked to teach classes outside of school hours, is given the amount of conference time required by law, and is recieving a stipend for extra curricular work, his schedule is not unusual. Unfortunately, most teacher contracts have a job description section that usually ends with the words, "...and other duties as assigned." They could make me the parking lot monitor if they wanted to. In fact, reassignment of duties is often used to try to get a teacher to quit. 
This situation, however sounds like administrators screwed up and this poor sap had an opening in his schedule so he's the tech theatre teacher.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Agreed. My dad quit teaching and changed careers (started designing highways for the state) because of that kind of garbage the administration sometimes does. 

As for the "other assigned duties," I think every job that I have ever had has had that clause in there somewhere. As a stagehand, I find that I expect it (as long as it is backstage). I would draw the line when they wanted me to take over house staff duties.


----------



## misterm

i teach high school theatre full-time (and one middle school class) as well as my saturday set construction days and after school rehearsals. i know full well about extra duties as assigned. my first year i taught a speech and debate class. i've NEVER done debate. this year, i'm sitting in a computer lab for one period and monitoring students working on computer-based credit recovery courses, which is better since i can catch up on paper work. AND morning bus duty and afternoon parking lot duty and friday night football game duties. and i light the major dances. but all this is expected and i knew what i was getting into when i started teaching and absolutely LOVE what i do. nothing i can't handle.
however, throwing a music teacher into a TECH gig? that makes less sense than anything i've heard. that would definitely be something i would have a serious discussion with the administration over concerning contractual and qualification issues.


----------



## Soxred93

misterm said:


> however, throwing a music teacher into a TECH gig? that makes less sense than anything i've heard. that would definitely be something i would have a serious discussion with the administration over concerning contractual and qualification issues.



The idea is that in most schools, the theater department and music department are closely related (and sometimes even physically attached).


----------



## mstaylor

When I was in HS many moons ago, the choir director was the theatre instructor meaning he was in charge of all the tech also. He didn't have a clue but luckily I had some knowledge and a curious mind to help me self-teach. I graduated in '76 and he is still there. My son son graduated a few years ago and the theatre instructor at his school was an English teacher. She was fine with the staging shows but not a clue on tech. The head of the drama club told my son they needed to hire a professional to come in and run their Expression, he said he had it covered. Dad to the rescue.


----------



## derekleffew

This is what I was getting at in my posts to this thread: Thinking of becoming a teacher. Years ago, my college, which was big into creating secondary school teachers, highly recommended that all education majors take THE101: Intro to Drama, and THE102: Intro to Stagecraft. My HS didn't offer a single theatre course, but I guess I turned out okay. Luckily today CB serves to assist not only the HS kids, but also their teachers. I don't see a resurgence of arts education funding any time soon.


----------



## fredo

My wife is a band teacher, and I am a theater geek. Wow, I cringe to think what would happen if she were forced onto the stage to teach theater... Wait, I cringe even harder to think what would happen if I were suddenly forced into teaching band. I cringe, therefore I am!


----------



## Tex

fredo said:


> My wife is a band teacher, and I am a theater geek. Wow, I cringe to think what would happen if she were forced onto the stage to teach theater... Wait, I cringe even harder to think what would happen if I were suddenly forced into teaching band. I cringe, therefore I am!


Silly man...
Don't you know that it takes a specialized degree to teach music? Anyone can teach tech theatre! 
Seriously though, any school that does this jeopardizes their AYP rating under NCLB and therefore jeopardizes their federal funding.


----------



## Sayen

My degree is in theater/education, and my first job wanted me to fill in part time as dance teacher too.


----------



## ssellers

dude.... thats WAY too much work for one person to take on... Band director AND TD???? I think not!!! My thoughts and prayers are with him if he stays!!


----------



## RickBoychuk

My thoughts: have your friend have his lawyer send a release for the school district director to sign. 

The letter will speak to the knowledge and experience deficiencies of your friend. Your friend will offer do the work, to pursue training and, in conscience, do the best possible job. But by signing, the school board director takes responsibility for any eventuality.

I will bet dollars to donuts that the director does not even know that this is going on.


----------



## Cari

Hello, everyone!

I've recently been asked to teach drama, drama tech and journalism as a part time teacher in a parochial school. I don't have any drama tech experience. I'm an English educator. 

Based on the advice in this forum, would you guys suggest that someone like me not voluntarily take a job like this? I would be doing a one act play in March and a musical in May. Someone would come in and help with the vocal training for the musical, but otherwise I would be working on the play and technical aspects in school in my classes. I would be training a group of 14 students to do the lighting, sound, scenery, props, costumes, etc. 

Can this be done? Can a person with no experience but a lot of passion and desire train kids to pull off solid productions?

I have purchased about 7-8 books and am currently doing my research. I'd love to hear your advice before I accept this job offer.


----------



## derekleffew

Would you accept a position that included teaching that which in my day was called Industrial Arts (wood shop, metal shop, drafting, etc.)?

"...train kids to pull off solid productions." Your primary goal should be SAFE productions, so I hope one of those books, which every school library should have, is _PRACTICAL HEALTH AND SAFETY GUIDELINES FOR SCHOOL THEATER OPERATIONS - Assessing the Risks in Middle, Junior and Senior High School Theater Buildings and Programs_, by Dr. Randall W. A. Davidson, (aka "Dr. Doom").


----------



## Cari

No, I wouldn't take such a position. 

And I do appreciate the irony in that statement.  
Going along with the theme of this thread, often schools as more of educators than they are used to giving. The school seems to think that I can handle the productions, but the nervousness comes from the total lack of experience I have building sets. 

There are several people who have offered to volunteer their time and experience to help, though.


----------



## mstaylor

If you feel comfortable with the production side of things, see if anyone from your local community theatre might be able to come in and help.


----------



## DuckJordan

Sometimes i wish my director had no experience what so ever, i think with the proper prior learning you should be able to pull off a safe and education theater environment just make sure that the school knows that they should not expect things like phantom of the opera to come out of your productions right away, if you feel comfortable teaching kids how to use a saw correctly and safely as well as building "fake" walls that are sturdy enough to hold up to some quite forceful actors then i would say go for it, the best way to learn a new skill from what i know is to jump into it. although your start is very good, grab some books and start reading, I would also go see other productions in the area, and ask (I am assuming this is a multi school environment) a director from another school for some tips and advice.


----------



## ChrisCBF

Seconded to all the books referenced. Whenever I get in a pickle I generally turn to one of those titles.

As far as working with high schoolers, I have found that it varies a great deal, as with any other crew you may work with. I run a scene shop for a summer camp, where other than myself and two other professional carps, we manage 12-18 students aged 12-16. Most important thing we emphasize is safety, eyewear, ear protection, gloves when flying, etc.

I've found that there are often students who once trained I can leave alone to jig out scenic pieces, where others I need to supervise just covering foam pieces with Foamcoat. If you can give students basic skills, and keep it simple as people have said, time will allow you to learn the rest. I totally agree to be very aware of your means. Great advice. Overtaxing yourself and your resources only leads to mistakes and dangerous situations. 

Kudos to you for helping out. It's a big undertaking to jump into theatre like that. Hope to see him around the forums.


----------



## notranati

Surely the school should be made aware that this guy needs training? It's not his fault. The school are putting their students' lives at risk by appointing some one with no experience of technical theatre and they would be liable if something happened, unless your friend has told them that he has got experience just to get the job!!!!

It's a great thing for your friend and nice that you are helping out, maybe get the school to hire you so that you can get paid for the help you are providing?

Maybe the school are not aware of the health & safety implications of operating a theatre space. I know my school were not and they were quite surprised when I created the H&S Document for our theatre.
Don't let the school take advantage of your friend (or you) They will be able to find the funding for this as there must of been some one who did this role before?


----------



## Kelite

Cari, you have some decisions to make regarding the time and attention you could be spending with this new position and program. I wish you well, commending your servant's heart, as this will certainly prove to be a labor of love (and perhaps some job security) as time invested is difficult to estimate. 

Not spending my days working in the theater, I can merely offer some 'helps' regarding gobo and gel suggestions for a number of high school productions. Before the flaming arrows arrive, these are merely suggestions for teachers in a position such as yourself; a long way to go and a short time to get there.

Apollo Design | Downloads

The Apollo Playbooks _summarize general lighting ideas_ for productions such as: 

A Streetcar Named Desire
Arsenic And Old Lace
Barefoot in the Park
Cat on Tin Roof 
Death of a Salesman
Of Men and Mice
The Crucible
The Diary of Anne Frank
The Glass Menagerie
The Miracle Worker
The Odd Couple

If you choose to take the job offer and aren't yet sure which productions are in your league, please browse these Playbooks for ideas at your leisure.


Good luck with your decision,


----------



## photoatdv

My high school had a music teacher doing "tech theatre" and it resulted in a few hospital trips and a lot of broken gear. They also got to the point they pretty much don't do any student run shows anymore (I get frantic calls on the few shows that they end up with a student doing it because they refused to let me really train my assistants before I graduated.) I'd say they are spending ~$20,000 hiring technicians for shows and maintenance because they can't be bothered to hire a real TD/ Tech Teacher.


----------



## Kelite

photoatdv said:


> I'd say they are spending ~$20,000 hiring technicians for shows and maintenance because they can't be bothered to hire a real TD/ Tech Teacher.



Your frustration is understood, really. And while there is no perfect solution, it may help for the interim.

While this may seem somewhat disparaging for the school, the flip side is that local theater technicians are helping the school with quality workmanship and earning (at least part) of a living in the meantime. 

Starving theater folks must eat too!


----------



## Tex

photoatdv said:


> I'd say they are spending ~$20,000 hiring technicians for shows and maintenance because they can't be bothered to hire a real TD/ Tech Teacher.


Unfortunately, they're getting a bargain. A real tech teacher would cost upwards of $40,000 per year.


----------



## Kelite

And I'm guessing the amount spent per year for 'technical services' is based upon the frequency and number of technicians that come to the school to assist. (Right?)


----------



## HornsOverIthaca

So how did this turn out?

In Texas you have to take the EC-12 Theatre test to earn the correct certification to teach theatre. It does cover some safety issues such as the fly system.
What we've had to do is explain to the adminstration that the counter-weight fly system, scene shop equipment, and electrical system can be extremely dangerous if improperly used. I don't allow anyone who hasn't passed my safety test, both written and practical, to operate the fly system or use any tools. I had the district safety person help me create the tests. They have to make a 100 to pass. These tests are then copied and kept on file in both theatres and the adminstration building.


----------



## Tex

HornsOverIthaca said:


> So how did this turn out?
> 
> In Texas you have to take the EC-12 Theatre test to earn the correct certification to teach theatre. It does cover some safety issues such as the fly system.


There are some of us old farts with Secondary Theatre Arts 6-12 certs still kicking around. I got in when the certifications were good for life and never had to be renewed. I think the test covered pin rails and saltwater dimmers...


----------



## HornsOverIthaca

I wish mine was good for life... Now saltwater dimmers: where the safety choice is to make no choices at all.


----------



## lieperjp

Tex said:


> There are some of us old farts with Secondary Theatre Arts 6-12 certs still kicking around. I got in when the certifications were good for life and never had to be renewed. I think the test covered pin rails and saltwater dimmers...



Want to take the new test? I believe the Praxis Series test would be the most popular... The most annoying test series ever... 

Praxis 0640 Theatre


----------



## shiben

Kelite said:


> Starving theater folks must eat too!



Tell that to LORT.


----------



## HornsOverIthaca

lieperjp said:


> Want to take the new test? I believe the Praxis Series test would be the most popular... The most annoying test series ever...
> 
> Praxis 0640 Theatre


 
Wow. Those sample questions are brutal.
All I know about Praxis is that it was the Klingon Moon that exploded in Star Trek 6. Their economy was decimated!


----------



## Tex

HornsOverIthaca said:


> Wow. Those sample questions are brutal.


You think? The only one I missed was the elementary criticism question. 
I still got it...


----------



## TheGuruat12

Since he is a complete beginner at stage management, I suggest this book: Amazon.com: The Perfect Stage Crew: The Compleat Technical Guide for High School, College, and Community Theater (9781581153156): John Kaluta: Books

It helps when you're starting out.


----------

